# Multi colored dinosaur



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I was going through some pictures I had taken a couple of years ago and found this one, this is Percy, when I Iook at this all I see is a little dinosaur standing over its prey, in this case quinoa


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What a super picture of BEAUTIFUL little Percy!!💙💛*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

He is SO cute and definitely resembles a little velociraptor hehe 😉


----------



## srirachaseahawk (Sep 5, 2021)

I would have named him Dr. Grant


----------



## SkyStorm (Dec 3, 2016)

Cody said:


> I was going through some pictures I had taken a couple of years ago and found this one, this is Percy, when I Iook at this all I see is a little dinosaur standing over its prey, in this case quinoa
> View attachment 260093





Cody said:


> I was going through some pictures I had taken a couple of years ago and found this one, this is Percy, when I Iook at this all I see is a little dinosaur standing over its prey, in this case quinoa
> View attachment 260093


So cute!


----------



## wmcburke (Sep 30, 2021)

There's something downright cheerful about this combination of sky blue, SF dominant pied and yellowface. How can you not smile when looking at him?


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Well said @wmcburke!!


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

Adorable jelly bean colored dino nugget! 😁


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Percy is actually a female, hatched in 2018, everyone including the breeder, thought she was a male at first, here she is as a baby with her brother, Noah, look at the color of her cere, looks like a boy, as she got older her cere started getting tan as in the second picture and eventually crusty brown, she is my chronic egg layer and had a prolapse in June, it was repaired but she has been removed from the flock and is now living with one other female only in a separate area of the house, away from the rest of the birds in an effort to not stimulate those hormones, so far so good.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Haha, all of us didn’t even bother to look at the photo of her where it clearly shows her cere 🤣🙈 She’s precious and I’m glad she’s doing much better now!


----------

